# Hadean ELS 8 String: Any Thoughts?



## Kyle01 (May 29, 2017)

Hey guys, I remember seeing a thread a while back where there was some speculation as to the quality of the Hadean ELS 8 string. 

Does anyone own or has previously owned one of these things? I'm curious to know about the quality (mainly the neck/fretwork) and whether or not I'ts worth trying out. I've never owned an 8 string, so the $179 price tag on the Hadean is pretty attractive for a first jump into 8 string territory. 

Would it maybe be a decent modding platform? Being that cheap, I imagine that the hardware and pickups would be horrible but as long as it has a decent neck I think I could work with it.

My sister and I plan on doing another guitar refinish/artwork collaboration, and I since I've never owned an 8 string before I thought I might as well kill two birds with one stone. That said, I would feel kind of bad about buying an RG8 in good condition then stripping off the finish. Hence the cheap 8 string idea.

If anyone has any experience with this guitar I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (May 30, 2017)

I'd personally wait for a b-stock agile. they can be had for as cheap as $249 with minor cosmetic blemishes.


----------



## severussnape (Jun 1, 2017)

kingpinMS3 said:


> I'd personally wait for a b-stock agile. they can be had for as cheap as $249 with minor cosmetic blemishes.



I second this. My first 8 string was an Agile. If were in the market again for a cheap 8 string I would certainly go that route.


----------



## vilk (Jun 2, 2017)

If you keep your nose to craiglist, people practically have to _pay you_ to take away their 8 string Agiles that they tried and decided 8 strings isn't for them. Atlanta is a kinda big city right? so there should be one sooner or later if you're patient.


----------



## Rxcoma (Dec 30, 2020)

I just got one yesterday.. And I see this is an old question. This is for people who may be curious in the future.. Ok.. Lets point out the pros and cons after a quick sound & feel description. .

Ok.. If you take any common market albeit respectable 8 string..say and LTD H208 or and Ibanez RG8 or RG8004, any Agile, anything from any main extended scale manufacturer we know of.. And if you take their MOST BASIC model 8. And plug it into a Blackstar Fly3 battery powered stack.. You SHOULD still be capable of pulling SOME chug out that bitch.. Gain all the way up.. ISF/ Q field @9pm, delay subtle at 11pm (helps brighten the gain)... You should be able to plug in any main stream (loosely used term) 8..and get a nice metal toned groove goin as you let your mind fall blank and your hands involuntarily maneuver any and all summations of open 1st 4th 7th 11th 12th since we have our heavy britches on. 

(Sound ⤵)
Well. So what does this sound like thru that EXACT same set of parameters. In short.. An overdriven slap bass.. Which is cool for people who aren't drummers or guitar players or singers.. But for guitar...its..... Well... Hmmm... How should I put......ah!.. Yes.. it's gay as fuck and not what we are looking for.. So don't expect those heavy britches to fit this time around.. Unless you know how to solder and have a slew of shit layin around on the DIY tip like i do.. Trust me. YOU WONT BE ABLE TO TEAR THOSE PuPs out fast enough. Moreover.. I GUARANTEE you... 110%. Nobody has EVER..willingly. Left them in.. Equivalent to aliexpress Japanese brandless PuPs. To ...a...T... 

(Feel ⤵)
How does this feel.. It has good points and bad points. It IS built sturdy.. That's evident.. But the neck.. Is a c radius neck that is basically an 8 string version of a squier strat neck.. Replete with exposed truss adjustment hole..it ISNT a baseball bat.. But it CERTAINLY isnt a wizard , bc rich villain escape or legator neck ..thats for sure.. Tho it IS fairly smooth to the touch. After flattening the neck with as much backbow as it would allow.. It's ACCCCCTTUALLY ...not that bad.. So.. Long and short. Be ready to mod...like I was.. As soon as it arrives. Or wait for a b stock agile for literally $100 or so more which is the WAAAAAAAY better purchase... No 2 ways about it.. 

THIS IS A GOOD JUMPING OFF POINT FOR THOSE WHO LIKE TO MOD SHIT

Pros:

simple and attractive, good finish 
Decent generic bridge 
BARITONE scale neck at 27"

Cons:
Pickups..dogshit..
Tuners... Yawn.. Doing..DOing..DOOOIIING
Just. Everything else..


----------



## Boofchuck (Jan 2, 2021)

That was a fascinating read.


----------



## geeman8 (Jan 5, 2021)

I recently picked one of these up for fun and was actually pleasantly surprised. As stated, it's a solid build! The neck feels great, not too thick or thin, and once the string tree is gone it holds tuning very well. The guitar actually showed up in (almost) tune. You can intonate with the bridge, but the holes for the strings are not quite offset enough....I had to move a few saddle forward to restring it. The fretwork was also a pleasant surprise! I'll only have to mess with 1 or 2 frets.

The bad? These are probably the worst pickups I've ever played! I'm pretty sure they are just repurposed bass pickups. Luckily I might have some Bareknuckles that'll be going in for fun... Going to wire it like my Juggernaut HT6. 

I got this knowing I was going to mod the f out of it, but I am honestly enjoying this thing. I really think this is a Chinese RG8 knockoff...Now to cut a pickguard for it...


----------



## bjgrifter (Jan 6, 2021)

I got one earlier this year. It's well built, but yeah, pickups aren't the best, but it's a sub $200 8-string...cuts are going to be made to hit a price. I also agree that it's an RG8 clone.

The tuners do the job and the frets are pretty decent. As long as you're not expecting a $1000 8-string, it's a nice way to get into one if you're not sure it's for you. The only thing close is a used RG8 or 8004. It's a boring, basic 8-string. 

If you really hate it, you could flip it or just send it back to Rondo.


----------



## bjgrifter (Jan 7, 2021)

I can't edit, but the OP is basically where I was when I bought mine, and Rxcoma has a good assessment.

Any issues with a sub-$200 guitar can be here, but it's decent enough for you to give it a shot.


----------



## Rxcoma (Jan 7, 2021)

I have 2 spare guards for it if you want bubba.. I cut 4 since i had a proof just-a-kinda-done and sittin there. So i have blood red.. White mid ply.. And green..with white mid ply. 20 a pop




geeman8 said:


> I recently picked one of these up for fun and was actually pleasantly surprised. As stated, it's a solid build! The neck feels great, not too thick or thin, and once the string tree is gone it holds tuning very well. The guitar actually showed up in (almost) tune. You can intonate with the bridge, but the holes for the strings are not quite offset enough....I had to move a few saddle forward to restring it. The fretwork was also a pleasant surprise! I'll only have to mess with 1 or 2 frets.
> 
> The bad? These are probably the worst pickups I've ever played! I'm pretty sure they are just repurposed bass pickups. Luckily I might have some Bareknuckles that'll be going in for fun... Going to wire it like my Juggernaut HT6.
> 
> I got this knowing I was going to mod the f out of it, but I am honestly enjoying this thing. I really think this is a Chinese RG8 knockoff...Now to cut a pickguard for it...


proof


----------



## Rxcoma (Jan 7, 2021)

To 3rd what these good djentleman have said in the short & thall of it all. Body and design wise.. May as well be an RG8004




bjgrifter said:


> I got one earlier this year. It's well built, but yeah, pickups aren't the best, but it's a sub $200 8-string...cuts are going to be made to hit a price. I also agree that it's an RG8 clone.
> 
> The tuners do the job and the frets are pretty decent. As long as you're not expecting a $1000 8-string, it's a nice way to get into one if you're not sure it's for you. The only thing close is a used RG8 or 8004. It's a boring, basic 8-string.
> 
> If you really hate it, you could flip it or just send it back to Rondo.


----------



## Rxcoma (Jan 7, 2021)

I like to be remarkable in my various trades Boof McTootenpooterz




Boofchuck said:


> That was a fascinating read.


----------



## Rxcoma (Jan 7, 2021)

And REMEMBER!!! 


ANYTHING... people...ANYTHING.....IN LIFE...


is a dildo if you're brave enough.. 



Rock on Brózart McBrovid-oval-STEAKS




Rxcoma said:


> I like to be remarkable in my various trades Boof McTootenpooterz


----------



## geeman8 (Jan 8, 2021)

Rxcoma said:


> I have 2 spare guards for it if you want bubba.. I cut 4 since i had a proof just-a-kinda-done and sittin there. So i have blood red.. White mid ply.. And green..with white mid ply. 20 a pop



I'm going to try to make one in a few days once I get the 2nd pickup installed. If it's a miserable fail I'll hit you up! Thanks!


----------

